

Choosing a news app for your iPhone - laruellef
http://blog.inkwireapp.com/2011/06/29/choosing-a-news-app-for-your-iphone/

======
lsr7
I have used both Reeder and Pulse on and off, and liked Pulse better for the
nice visual layout with images. But, I have always found it hard to follow,
say, 30 or 40 sources, in Pulse due to the large amount of scrolling and view
switching required.

I just found a new app, DailySync, which has a nice visual layout, but also
has a much more efficient way to keep up with a large number of feeds. This
app includes a Facebook/Twitter client, and interestingly, a calendar client,
too.

